# Merry Christmas to me!



## lpstephy85 (Dec 24, 2014)

I gifted myself with a Bud Mod 2.0 soap cutter and the hubby got me a Nurture Soap Supplies 4.5lb tall and skinny mold and made the wooden box for it. Hope everyone has a happy holiday![
 ATTACH]11291[/ATTACH]


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 24, 2014)

Great Christmas present. 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Dec 24, 2014)

Here is the mold, and I just made a batch in it


----------



## lpstephy85 (Dec 24, 2014)

JustBeachy said:


> Great Christmas present.
> 
> Merry Christmas.




Thanks, you too!


----------



## MarisaJensen (Dec 24, 2014)

Your soap (mold) and your cutter look lovely. Merry Christmas to you! Enjoy:grin:


----------



## xraygrl (Dec 24, 2014)

lucky you! And great looking soap!


----------



## RhondaJ (Dec 24, 2014)

What an awesome Christmas gift! I need to get one of Bud's cutters, maybe I'll get lucky and get one for my birthday next week lol


----------



## lpstephy85 (Dec 25, 2014)

Cut pics!


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 25, 2014)

lpstephy85 said:


> Cut pics!
> 
> View attachment 11306



Enter that in the GSW butterfly swirl challenge this month!


----------



## scottief (Dec 25, 2014)

I got a soap cutter to.

Can't wait to try it


----------



## lpstephy85 (Dec 25, 2014)

DWinMadison said:


> Enter that in the GSW butterfly swirl challenge this month!




I would love to but not until I actually get something that resembles a butterfly


----------

